# terrarium humidifiers



## keithrs (Dec 10, 2011)

So, I picked up a 70 tall terrarium and I need info on what ya'll do for humidifiers? I don't want to mist so much....


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 10, 2011)

what's a 70 tall terrarium?


----------



## keithrs (Dec 10, 2011)

70 Gal. Tall instead of wide


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2011)

a small ultrasonic fogger should work for that. If it makes too mcuh jput it on a timer, also, doesnt work with R.O. water. In my house I was using a 10-jet ulltrasonic fogger I got off eBay.


----------



## goods (Dec 10, 2011)

I recently set up a terrarium with an ultrasonic humidifier. I bought this one from walgreens:

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/walgreens-compact-personal-ultrasonic-humidifier/ID=prod6040512-product

All it took was a little modification and I could keep the humidifier out of the tank but plumb the mist in...

I replaced the original emitter spout with a 1" piece of PVC pipe, which fits perfectly. I then, attached a 90 degree elbow followed by a T splitter. A 1" to 3/4" threaded bushing was added to each side of the "T", and finally, a 3/4" to 1/2" barbed fitting was added to the end of the pipe structure. Half inch tubing was then added.


----------



## keithrs (Dec 10, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking but I'm afraid that if I put in the terrarium that it would vibrate everything loose. So than I have to use a sump and I'm not sure if it would work in a 2.5 gal bucket(too deep?). I want to use a big reservoir so it won't run dry while I'm at work and than I may have to rig up a fan to blow the mist in...... I have a herpkeeper to control the environment so I'm going to set it up on a humidistat.


----------



## goods (Dec 11, 2011)

On the humidifier that I linked, I haven't experienced any vibration at all. Also, the 20oz. bottle is enough to last me the whole day of continuous fogging. I just refill it at night before I go to sleep. I just ran the flexible tubing into the tank and the fans I have for air movement move the fog throughout the tank for me.


----------



## keithrs (Dec 11, 2011)

Good to know.... I have seen that set up done by karma on her blog. I was looking for something to fit under the cabinet. 

I will look in to it.... $20 will not break my bank!


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 12, 2011)

Would love to see some pics!!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 12, 2011)

keithrs said:


> Thats what I was thinking but I'm afraid that if I put in the terrarium that it would vibrate everything loose. So than I have to use a sump and I'm not sure if it would work in a 2.5 gal bucket(too deep?). I want to use a big reservoir so it won't run dry while I'm at work and than I may have to rig up a fan to blow the mist in...... I have a herpkeeper to control the environment so I'm going to set it up on a humidistat.



Put it directly on a floater in the reservoir of water. That way, the mister only has the right amount of water above it and as the water goes down the floater and mister go down with it.


----------



## keithrs (Dec 12, 2011)

tocarmar said:


> Would love to see some pics!!



I diffently will when she's up and running!


----------



## keithrs (Dec 12, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Put it directly on a floater in the reservoir of water. That way, the mister only has the right amount of water above it and as the water goes down the floater and mister go down with it.



I have not seen or heard of a float for mistmakers.... Intel now! The problem with putting it in the res. is that it is going to be ro water and I think that you need minerals in the water... No?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 12, 2011)

keithrs said:


> I have not seen or heard of a float for mistmakers.... Intel now! The problem with putting it in the res. is that it is going to be ro water and I think that you need minerals in the water... No?



These misters are very small. They have no reservoir of water of their own.They are normally used in fountains outside or inside to create mist. They are the size of about 10 quarters piled one on top of the other. You can put them in shallow pots of water or, if you want them to work for a longer time, you can buy a plastic holder for the mister which will float it at exactly the correct height. As the water in the reservoir in which it sits (tap water only) is used up, the floater with the mister go down keeping the perfect level above the mister. They can be found on ebay for less than $50. 
The one thing to consider is that the water will remain in your terrarium and you will have to add water in the reservoir when the floater reach the bottom. Also, if the reservoir is too deep, the mist may have trouble exiting over the top, something that can be corrected by a small fan appropriately placed. Takes very little power and produce no heat.

Check : http://www.mainlandmart.com/foggers.html


----------



## keithrs (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link... 

From what I read online.... You can use RO water with them. Some hydroponics guys use them for aeroponics. I think I will have to use a small 2" fan to blow the mist in too the terrarium. The res. is about 4' below the top of the tank. I'm going to use an external res. instead of using the bottom of the tank. Not sure if I will make a cool or intermediate tank. I really want some Den. cuthbertsonii . I have a water cooler that I stole from my sister when she moved. It has hot and cool water coils in it. I don't think I will need the hot part as I keep it above 60 in the house. The cold coil will go into a separate res. and I'll use a small pump to pump the cooled water up to a small CPU radiator and a fan will blow the chilled air in to the tank. Not sure I want to water(humidify and mist) with 40 deg water.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2011)

keithrs said:


> Thanks for the link...
> 
> From what I read online.... You can use RO water with them.



From what I read online... I may have already won a sweepstakes!


----------



## keithrs (Dec 12, 2011)

NYEric said:


> From what I read online... I may have already won a sweepstakes!



So, What did you win?

Money, a car, a fabulous night with a hot chic? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes. I'm just saying from experience R.O. wont work too well. And like I said, I was using a 10 jet system.


----------



## keithrs (Dec 12, 2011)

You probably are right.... It would be great if it works with RO.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2011)

I think it needs a little 'dirt' for the sound waves to shake up the water more, to push the mist up and out. If you have ro, just experiment with putting a little tap water into it until it works the best. A little isn't going to hurt anything


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2011)

with a small unit you will get calcium-like deposits with regular water. you will have to clean (vinegar and a wire brush).  Isn't it good to have the experience of others to help you?


----------



## keithrs (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes sir!!!! How about a little CLR?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2011)

Might work? No experience with them fancy chemical doo-dads!


----------



## keithrs (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm use to the fancy chemical doo-dads because the water is so hard hear.


----------



## s1214215 (Dec 14, 2011)

I would be careful using ultra-sonic foggers. I had one that had a small motor to propel the fog. I ran it 12 hours a day for high humidity. One day I came home to find my wardian case full of smoke, and the fogger melting. I dont think they are made for long term or long use.


----------



## Ray (Dec 15, 2011)

When I used an ultrasonic room-type humidifier to keep a basement area moist, I did the following to ensure a water supply:


Remove water tank altogether.
Cut a rounded groove in the water-containment "lip" in the base.
Silicone glued a piece of drain tubing into that groove.
Drain tube was directed into a 5-gallon bucket, which was filled with water and held a small submersible pump, which had a tube running up to the humidifier, keeping it filled.
I later added a float valve to the bucket, and ran a 1/4" tube from a saddle valve so I wouldn't have to manually fill the bucket.

By the way, I have pumps, float valves and tubing available for all you do-it-yourselfers.


----------



## keithrs (Dec 17, 2011)

Ordered single transducer head and float off ebay today.


----------

